# Buying an I Pad



## battyee (31 Oct 2010)

About to buy an I Pad. Where can I get the best price either on line or in shop (Dublin) ? Best deal I found is at the Apple Shop 16 GB model for 499 Euro incl delivery. I wonder if it is worth going for the 32 GB at 100 Euro more.


----------



## tepid air (31 Oct 2010)

I'd say the best deal is from Apple's online store, with free delivery thrown in. If you're in the Irish Republic, you'll have to schlep all the way to Belfast for exactly the same deal. So why not save some shoe leather and let a delivery service wear out it's shoes.

As for choosing the 16GB vs the 32GB model, it depends on what you want the iPad for, and how much you want to store on it. Apart from this, both versions are exactly similar, and neither is a 'better' model than the other.


----------



## schmile (31 Oct 2010)

Compu B by trinity should have them thats where I got mine three months ago. They have the same prices as online. Apple prices seem are usually fixed so unlikely you will find a better offer. Other 

I had the same question 16gb or 32gb and ended up going for the 32gb. For the sake of 100 more I would recommend going for it. i use mine daily and have loads of apps as well as college content, videos, photos, music etc on it I have only used 9gb of the space so still loads more but i keep thinking if that was only a 16gb that would be a good portion of it gone. If you get the 32gb you may have too much but while you would be saving 100euro now it would not be possible to upgrade in the future. 

Also are you going for the 3g+wifi version? I was thinking this too but the 3g has given me so much more freedom I can use it virtually anywhere. So I had planned on spending 500 for the basic model but ended up spending 700 for the 32gb 3g+wifi. Just think about it it is a big decision to make so make sure you are going for the right one for you.


----------



## bleary (31 Oct 2010)

There are a lot of Ipad competitors being released for Christmas such as the Samsung Galaxy tab.
 It might we worth stalling the ball for a bit and see what you think of the new entrants.


----------



## schmile (1 Nov 2010)

bleary said:


> There are a lot of Ipad competitors being released for Christmas such as the Samsung Galaxy tab.
> It might we worth stalling the ball for a bit and see what you think of the new entrants.



True although don't expect the android versions on time. There is the archos one out but in the end it depends whats right for you. 
For me the iPad was the best choice best of the amount of apps available. in the end I wanted something that I know there are apps available yes the android store is developed but not even nearly as good as the android store. If this was in a years time  and I would be in the market for one I would probably take a look at other brands but right now there is very little competition.


----------



## Latrade (1 Nov 2010)

The HP Windows version is getting something of a slating at the moment. With regards to the OP, there's no shopping around to be done with Apple, the price on the website is the price on the street, so it depends how close you are to a retailer. However, more and more shops now sell apple products, Arnotts, larger HMV and larger O2 shops have iPads in. 

The memory difference is personal choice and there's no difference in performance or anything. My only advice would be to get as high a gig as you can afford. Depends on what you'll use it form, but the higher end/spec apps do take up memory quite quickly.

And last bit of advice would really be to hold off if you possibly can. The IOS4 update will solve the multitasking issue, but the Ipad 2nd gen is likely to have the same double camera as the iPhone. I suppose it depends on whether you want the facetime facility.


----------



## tosullivan (7 Jan 2011)

I got an archos 70 recently in peats for €250. Great as a sofa browser


----------



## Gondola (19 Feb 2011)

How much does running an ipad cost per month?


----------



## schmile (19 Feb 2011)

Gondola said:


> How much does running an ipad cost per month?



I got one in August mine costs 10euro a month for 1gb allowance. I download anything big on my wifi at home and 1gb is more than enough for me. i use it at work and traveling and have never once gone over my allowance. I am with three but different networks offer different packages. I find three very reliable I usually travel cork to dublin and have a good connection all the way.


----------



## Gondola (20 Feb 2011)

Thanks schmile - good to know.


----------



## 22+allin (14 May 2012)

I would like to buy the new Apple Ipad, I am trying to decide which one to go for. I am thinking the 32 or 64GB should I go for wi-fi only or 4G +wi fi 
and my last question can i use my new ipad on 3G while were waiting for 4G to come to Ireland


----------



## mrblues (14 May 2012)

22+allin said:


> my last question can i use my new ipad on 3G while were waiting for 4G to come to Ireland



Yes, i've a new iPad 16GB with 4G+WiFi and it works fine on 3G. There are no plans for 4G currently in Ireland so you'll be waiting for that upgrade but as previously stated, 3G gives so much more use for the unit as opposed to having to be in WiFi coverage all the time.


----------



## tallpaul (14 May 2012)

22+allin said:


> I would like to buy the new Apple Ipad, I am trying to decide which one to go for. I am thinking the 32 or 64GB should I go for wi-fi only or 4G +wi fi
> and my last question can i use my new ipad on 3G while were waiting for 4G to come to Ireland


 
It really depends what you are going to use it for. If you watch a lot of movies, particularly in high definition, then the larger storage capacity will be of use. It's a similar situation for music, photos etc. although iTunes match and iCloud remove the real requirement to have all of your media on the device itself at all times. Otherwise for normal browsing, using apps etc., 16GB should be plenty!

Similarly for 3G, will you be using your iPad out and about? Do you already have a smartphone? If so, and your network allows it (3 and Meteor), you can use your phone as an internet hotspot and get online that way. There are also other devices such as mi-fi that will do the job.

As for 4G, you will be waiting!! The new iPad works perfectly over current 3G networks.

Personally, I have a 16GB iPad2 with 3G which I use on a daily basis. I find it absolutely perfect for my needs.


----------



## 22+allin (14 May 2012)

thanks thats very helpful,  only decision I have to make now is will I go for 16 or 32 MB + G4, Yes I have an Apple iphone I find if I am out of the country I can buy coverage on 3G if there is no wi-fi in the area I am staying


----------



## 22+allin (14 May 2012)

I dont watch Movies dont have any music and not many photos. But I was thinking if I was ever going to sell in the future 32MB might easy to sell


----------



## Muffinp (19 Jun 2012)

Hi tallpaul,
could you pls explain how to use your phone as an internet hotspot?  I have an iPhone with Three (all u can eat data) and am hoping to get an iPad wifi only soon.  If I have understood your post correctly can I use my iPhone to get wifi on my iPad ?
Not great at the finer points of technology!
thanks
Muffinp


----------



## kickstart (19 Jun 2012)

Muffinp said:


> Hi tallpaul,
> could you pls explain how to use your phone as an internet hotspot?  I have an iPhone with Three (all u can eat data) and am hoping to get an iPad wifi only soon.  If I have understood your post correctly can I use my iPhone to get wifi on my iPad ?
> Not great at the finer points of technology!
> thanks
> Muffinp



It's easy enough: on your iPhone, go to your Settings, then choose Personal Hotspot and slide the switch On. You can then go into Settings on your iPad, General/Bluetooth and pair with your iPhone. Your phone will ask you to confirm that you want to allow access. When you confirm access, you'll see a little Loop icon up the top of your screen where the WiFi icon normally shows. Now you have internet access through your iPhone.

Brian.


----------



## Muffinp (20 Jun 2012)

thanks for that Brianb!!  Easy when you know how   

Muffinp


----------



## franb (23 Jul 2012)

You can but an adapter for around €40 that allows you to put an SD card into the iPad, that will allow to cheaply add up to 64GB, that's what I did.


----------



## confide (24 Jul 2012)

I've heard it's a bit cheaper to buy Apple products at the Apple Store in Belfast, but there's the cost and inconvenience of getting there to consider.


----------

